# Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

*Wer keinen Testbericht schreibt, wird zukünftig von allen Gewinnspielen und Preisausschreiben ausgeschlossen.​*

*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## floxfisch (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann versuch ich es auch mal und bewerbe mich hiermit.
Testen würde ich natürlich in der Elbe und im HH-Hafen. Na ja und vielleicht noch in der Alster und dem ein oder anderen See. Je nach dem wie oft man mich raus...äh bzw. ich ans Wasser komme

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Stealth (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuche es auch wieder:

WO: ZEELAND - Oosterschelde/Nordesee
AUF: WOLFSBARSCH
WANN: immer wieder wenn ich die gelegenheit habe (ca. alle 2 wochen)


----------



## MuggaBadscher (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuchs auch wieder:m

Gewässer wären ein Vereinssee und ein Neckarabschnitt.
Und ab 27.Juli wäre ich dann in Finnland wo er dann 5 Wochen Zeit hat mich zu überzeugen.#6


----------



## Mark1976 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne mal testen. Gehe öfter mal an einen kleinen Moorsee in Bayern mit gutem Hecht und Wallerbestand. 
Habe auch vor an einigen anderen Seen es zu probieren. Im August bin ich außerdem für ca  10 Tage am Neckar unterwegs.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Buster (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann versuch ich auch mein Glück und melde mich mal.
Testen würde ich die Modelle im Mittellandkanal auf Zander und (je nach Größe der Wobbler) Barsch. Außerdem an einigen Vereinsseen mit gutem Hechtbestand auf eben jene Hechte.


----------



## Laserbeak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuche es auch noch einmal:


Wo: Hechtsee, glasklar, 8,1 Hektar
Wann: In 2 Wochen habe ich 4 Wochen Urlaub ......

Auf was: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle (bis 50cm)


----------



## maesox (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

und hiermit auf ein Neues|rolleyes


*Getestet wird bei mir in verschiedenen Baggerseen vom Boot und vom Ufer ,sowie im Neckar (Oberlauf).*

Gefischt wird auf *Hecht,Zander,Barsch,Forelle* und *Döbel*.


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## angler>hagen (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde den Wobbler zugerne mal testen.


Auf einem 1,36 km² großen See mit gutem Hecht,-Barschbestand.
Der See hat verschiedene Tiefen wegen einem alten Flussbett.
Die Tiefe varriert von 1,5m bis 6 Meter durchgängig.
Von Boot und Ufer, Kraut,Seerosen alles vorhanden.
1,20m Hecht vorgestern gefangen( jemand aus dem Verein, habe den Hecht gesehen)

Also wäre ich auch bereit einen Bericht zu schreiben !


----------



## Tewi (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

dann bin ich auch dabei:

mehere baggerseen und vereinsgewässer
hecht, zander, forelle

mfg tewi#h


----------



## crossfire (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin

Würde auch gern mitmachen 
Angel an Vereinseen;Ems, Bäche usw in NRW


----------



## sascha&susanne (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin moin ich mal wieder
ich würde die Wobbler gerne wann immer es mir möglich ist durch friesiche gewässer ziehen und mal sehen wie diese auf unsere Raubfisch(e) wirken 
:m


----------



## flori66 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

und ich würd die Wobbler auch gern testen, an der Elbe rund um Hamburg und an kleineren Kanälen. Wenn sich ein See in der Nähe finden lässt, wärs auch OK.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

bewerbe mich hiermit auch ....


wo. baggersee in nds
wann. sobald die köder eingetroffen sind
wie. vom boot und vom land
zielfisch. meister esox:vik:


gruß
stefan


----------



## fish - hunter (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Anglerboard-team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für die Testaktion bewerben.

Testen werde ich die Wobbler sehr ausführlich und zwar in den beiden Montiggler Seen, Eppan/Südtirol/Italien. 

Wir haben dort einen sehr guten Bestand an Hechten und Barschen, während die Barsche eher klein sind, ist bei den Hechten > 1m keine Ausnahme. Da die Seen bis zu 16m tief sind, werde ich die verschiedenen Einhängeösen unbedingt brauchen.
Am liebsten fische ich am frühen Morgen, das heißt ich bin bereits um 4 Uhr da und angle bis der Badebetrieb losgeht.(9:00). Mit neuen Wobblern zum testen werde ich mich allerdings auch länger aufhalten, und das so oft wie möglich.

Mein Bericht wird sehr ausführlich sein, und wenn die Wobbler halten was sie versprechen auch mit Fangergebnissen und dazugehörigen Bildern.#6


Danke und Petri Heil


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

DIe WObbler würde ich gerne bei uns am Regen testen. Zielfische: Aitel BArsch Schied Hecht Zander Waller - eben alles was raubt!#6


----------



## LocalPower (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

<--- Möchtegerntester

Zielgebiet: Havel in und um Potsdam und angrenzende Seen und Kanäle

Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander, Hecht...evtl Rapfen


----------



## Parasit (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

auf ein neues 
ich würde die wobbler gerne an hier im schönen barnim an unseren seen auf hecht und barsch testen. desweiteren bin ich fast jede woche ein mal an der Oder wo ich sie zusätzlich noch auf hecht, zander und rapfen testen würde. alle 2 wochen fahre ich am wochenende auf die Insel Usedom und würde dort ebenfalls im Peenestrom auf Hecht Zander Rapfen und Barsch testen!
na dann ein petri an alle und schönen abend noch!
Tony


----------



## aal60 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann will ich mich auchmal wieder regidtrieren lassen.

Gewässer Lippe, Kanal, Ahse bei Hamm und auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht, und warscheinlich wird der eine Döbel oder Rapfen beissen.

Testbericht gibt es dann auch.


----------



## AtilaS (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So, will mich auch mal bewerben.

Wo: Untere Ruhr und Rhein Herne Kanal
Wann : Direkt nach der Arbeit 
Was: na sicherlich auf alle Räuber  ... man soll ja nicht wählerisch sein :q

Gruß
- Ati


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So werde mich auch nochmal bewerben oder eher gesagt die Wobbler dürften froh sein von mir getestet zu werden:q

Wo:Rhein(GER)(NL),NRW-Kanäle,Iysell(NL)

Wann:Immer

Was:Alles das was beißt hauptsächlich Zander,Hecht und Rapfen und vielleicht auch mal ein Wels!!!


----------



## actron (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

*Hallo.... Peter Biedron und Anglerboard.

Ich würde die Wobbler von Peter Biedron gerne an meinen Stammgewässern testen wo ich mehrmals im Monat auf
Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Rapfen fische.

Fulda,
Werra,
Weser
(alle 3 mehrmals die Woche)

Edersee 
Diemelsee
Twistesee
Werratalsee
Bugasee
meisst 1 mal die Woche manchmal auch öfter.


Das man einen ausführlichen Bericht schreibt ist ja wohl selbstverständlich, denn man möchte Anregungen und evt. Verbesserungen einbringen.


Würde mich freuen wenn ich demnächst hier einige Berichte verfassen kann.

Gruß Actron*


----------



## loki73 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin

meine testgewässer wären zwei vereinsbaggerseen von mittlerer größe. 

die hauptfische wären Hecht und Barsch. seeforellen und Zander sind auch möglich.

hauptsächlich wird mit naturköder oder GuFi gefangen, auf wobler geht fast gar nichts .


----------



## Schmalle (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi Liebes Ab- Team und Peter Biedron !


Würde auch mal gerne 3 dieser Wobbler testen.

Ich würde am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal testen, wo ein sehr guter Zander bestand vorhanden ist und der ein oder andere Hecht sollte auch dort sein 

Ich gehe relativ oft Angeln, 1-3 pro Woche ausgibig Angeln sollten locker drin sein 

Würde mich sehr freuen und nen netten Bericht schreiben.

MfG
Philip


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Klar, ich bin diesmal auch wieder dabei, irgendwann muss es ja klappen.

Testgewässer sind Rhein und Nordhollands Polder.


----------



## flasha (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde sie auch gerne testen.

Als Einsatzgebiet würde ich den Sorpesee wählen und gezielt auf Hecht gehen.

Würde mich freuen dabei zu sein.


----------



## Nailuj (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wäre ja ne tolle Sache

Testen würde ich die Wobbler am Inheidener See und an der Wetter.
Ziehlfisch: Im See   auf Zander und Hecht    und im Fluss auf Forelle
Wann: Komme unter der Woche 1-2 mal zum angeln


----------



## flexxxone (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Servus,

ich versuch's auch mal wieder...

Testen würde ich die Schmuckstücke in Donau, Lech, Günz und diversen Weihern hier in der Gegend zwischen Augsburg und Günzburg.

Zielfische wären natürlich unsere heimischen Räuber 
Evtl ja sogar ein Wels |rolleyes

in freudiger Erwartung
flexxxone

Petri


----------



## Chris`n`roll (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich dann auch,
ich würde damit am Rhein (Buhnen in und um Köln) und am Biggesee Hechten, Welsen und Zandern nachstellen...
Wann? Sobald ich die Wobbler habe.......!
Gruß, Christian


----------



## angler4711 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin!

30. Bewerbung:



Wo= Vereinsgewässer in erster Linie, unter anderen Hunte

Wann= Natürlich immer wenn zeit da ist

Welche Räuber= 1. Hecht, 2. Zander, 3. Forellen, 4. Barsche


----------



## Discocvw (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bi auch wieder am Start !

Wo : Elbe ab Geesthacht Staustufe abwärts
Auf: Zander
Wann :So oft wie die Familie mich losläßt


----------



## DRU (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,

testen würde ich sie hauptsächlich in der Weser bei Bremen. Hauptzielfische wären dann Zander und Barsch. Vor allem im Sommer kann man den Stachelrittern sehr gut im Uferbereich nachstellen.
Desweiteren bin ich bald an polnischen Seen mit einem famosen Hecht und Wallerbestand im Angelurlaub. Dort wird dann vom Ufer und vom vom Boot aus den Räubern Abends und morgens ordentlich künstliches vor die Nase gehalten,....

Grüße


----------



## Vitali-KS (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich würde sie in der Fulda bei Kassel auf Hecht und Zander testen!
Gruß
Vitali


----------



## spinnermarv (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
da ich diesen Sommer das erste mal nach Schweden fahre würde ich die Wobbler dort gerne testen#6.
Gewässer:Vänern und andere Seen.

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Lauenburger (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo 
möchte mich hiermit auch zum Gewinnspiel bewerben ,

wo ? an der Elbe von Lauenburg/Elbe bis Boizenburg und im Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal und in Schweden dort Fahre ich anfang August für drei wochen hin 
wann ? wann immer ich zeit habe und davon habe ich genug
auf was ? Hecht,Flussbarsch und Zander


----------



## bliner (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

na, da bin ich natürlich auch mit von der partie. getestet wird dann in Süddeutschland in ehemaligen baggerseen mit recht guten Zanderbestand. (plz 89278)
die seen haben zwischen 3 und 8 hektar und eine tiefe zwischen 3 und 8 metern.


----------



## H2Ofreund (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch in diesem Monat lasse ich mir die Chance natürlich nicht nehmen... Das Eisatzgebiet der Wobbler währe der Schweriner See. Dort würde auf alles was beißt geangelt. (also vorrangig Hecht und Barsch)


----------



## flasha (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo: Sorpesee und Privat Teich
Was: Natürlich auf Hecht und Zander
Wie: Vom Ufer

Einen Bericht würde es natürlich dann auch geben


----------



## spin-paule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Doitagainsam...

Gewässer: Kocher
Zielfisch: Hecht, Waller

Gruß Paul


----------



## Stormaone (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Tag,
würde gerne den Wobbler bei mir am Neckar oder an der Enz testen.
Würde gerne Bericht erstatten wie ich die Räuber überlisten konnte.

Gruß großer Raubfischfan


----------



## uzz82 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würd natürlich nur noch mit den Wobblern fischen. egal wo ich bin!!! grrr


----------



## Pedde (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So,
dann will ich auch mal mein glück versuchen:

Wo: "kleinere" Heimatgewässer
Wann: nachmittags, abends und am Wochenende wenn ich Zeit habe (so aller 14 Tage)
Was: Hecht und Zander


----------



## Byteraider (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

auch ich bewerbe mich wieder 


da ich nun auch mitglied hier im ansässigen Angelverein bin würd ich , da ich auch die zeit dazu habe , die wobbller mal in allen vereinsgewässern ASV kleve ausprobieren


----------



## Olly007 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bewerbung "Wobbler"

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Testangler für die vorgestellten Wobbler.
Ich fische regelmäßig von Montag bis Donnerstag und am Samstag (5 Tage/Woche) in folgenden Gewässern.

Hansa Beton, Bremen
Alte Weser, Bremen
Wieltsee, Bremen

Weser, Achim u. Bremen

Vechte, Grafschaft Bentheim

Ich gehe mit Wobbler gezielt auf Hecht und Barsch. Gelegentlich liegt auch mal ein Zander als Beifang im Unterfangkescher.
Durch die vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässertypen habe ich sehr gute Möglichkeiten, die Fähigkeiten vom Wobbler und Angler in diversen, ausführlichen Berichten darzustellen.

Ich freue mich auf eine positive Nachricht von Ihnen.

Schöne Grüße,
Olly |wavey:


----------



## bagus (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

JOA,
ich bin immer auf dem Edersee und geht meistens auf Hecht.
darum hoff ich es sind auch große Wobbler dabei ;-)


----------



## MKay81 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann versuch ich es doch auch nochmal...

Ich würde sie gerne
am *Rhein* und im *Neusser Hafen* auf *Hecht* und *Zander* nutzen
auf jeden Fall *jedes WE* wahrscheinlich sogar (je nach Arbeitszeit) *täglich*.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich wuerde sie auch gerne testen

wo: Seine/Paris
Zielfisch: Wels, Zander, hecht
bin jedes WE draussen, wenn ich mal frueh aus dem office komme, drehe ich auch Abends nochmals eine Runde...


----------



## Forelle08262 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, dann möchte ich auch mal mitmachen.|wavey:

Ich würde die Köder in meinen Heimatgewässern und auf 2 Talsperren in Sachsen/Vogtland einsetzen 
um ca. 2-3 x im Monat auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander zu angeln. #:

Gruß Gerd


----------



## cafabu (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, moin,
mitmachen ist alles, ich werde es auch mal versuchen, denn nur wer etwas wagt gewinnt.
Einsatz würden die Wobbler in meinen Hausgewässern um Hamburg herum finden. Elbe, Alster, Bergedorfer Schleusengraben, Illmenau, Krebssee bei Neumünster, etc.. Die Versuche würden auf alles was Zähne hat und sich von Wobblern ernähren will abhängen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Ente_19 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte mich gern mitbewerben.
Bin momentan täglich an dem einen oder anderen See unterwegs. Gibt ja genug hier in Schwerin 

Wo?
Testen würde ich die Wobbler auf dem Ziegelsee (Innen- und Aussensee) und auf dem Schweriner See

Zielfisch sind ganz sicher auf dem Ziegelsee die noch übrigen Zander (schwer zu überlisten)
und auf dem Schweriner die superschönen grossen Barsche aber vor allem möcht ich endlich mal meinen Meterhecht dort fangen. :q

Wann? Am besten gleich  hab grad Urlaub, jetzt noch 4 Wochen, danach aber bei jeder Gelegenheit aber auf jedem Fall am Wochenende.

Den Testbericht danach kann ich mir sicher eh nicht verkneifen und Bilder bekommt ihr dann auch von jedem Fisch der drauf gefangen wird.:vik:


Gruss Enrico


----------



## Freiwasserhecht (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Und Ich versuche es auch wieder:

WO: Rhein bei Köln, untere Sieg... Erft bei Bedburg
AUF: Hecht Zander Barsch
WANN: immer wieder wenn ich die gelegenheit habe. Als Student und begeisterter Spinnangler also für die nächsten 2 Monate, jeden zweiten Tag.

:vikirty Harry und Swanky Jack, ich brauch euch!:vik:
Grüße.


----------



## Christex (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben, Gewässer ist die Eder, Zielfische sind Hecht und Zander! Angeln ab nächste Woche dann ca. 3x pro Woche!

Gruß,
Christex


----------



## Lippeman (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo möchte mich hiermit Bewerben!Möchte die Lippe/Datteln-Hamm-Kanal und unsere Vereinsgewässer befischen
Gruß Lippeman


----------



## fisch-jo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bin dabei ! Bremer Seen sind stark mit Kunstködern befischt, also kann was Neues nur bessere Chancen bringen. Teste gerne diese Wobbler. Hauptfisch : Hecht.

Gut Biss !


----------



## ZanderNRW (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

DAnn Versuche ich es auch mal.
Würde die Wobbler an der Issel am Rhein, Lippe und Vereinsgewässer Testen.
Auf die Fische: Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Wels und wenn dann auch noch ein Rapfen käme währe ich auch nicht böse drumm.#6


----------



## Felix68 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

würde gerne die Wobbler an meinen Vereinsseen und am MLK testen.
Zielfische sind: Hecht Zander Barsch
Bericht wäre Ehrensache

Gruß Felix


----------



## Robmantuto (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi, ich würde auch gerne die Wobbler ausprobieren, ich angle in Gewässern von Berlin und Umgebung und habe auch einen speziellen Kanal, wo ich die Wobbler auf Hecht ausprobieren würde. Zander und Barsch wären auch dabei. Habe übrigens letztens eine 68 cm grossen Hecht auf den Wobbler von Gigafish gefangen, den ihr hier als Angebot hattet. Deshalb wäre der Wobbler Peter Biedron der nächste! Danke!


----------



## Marcel M. (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Liebes TEAM

Hier ist meine Anmeldung.
Ich werde  das Set  liebend gern in der ODER testen da es dort wirklich alles was man sich an Raubfischen in unserer Region vorstellen kann vertreten ist.
Da ich leidenschaftlicher Raubfischangler bin würde ich mich sehr daruf freuen einen schönen testbericht mit bildern hier zu veröffentlichen.

Danke im Vorraus sagt schon mal 
MARCEL M.           
*NICHT VERGESSEN   !!! GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## räuberhotzenplotz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bewerbung:

Gewässer:   Lippe bei Hamm

Zielfisch:     Hauptsächlich Döbel (großer Bestand bzw. von 
                 mir meistgefangener Fisch) anosnten natürlich 
                 auch Barsch und Hecht

Zeitraum:    sogut wie jedes WE, unter der woche seltener

Anmerkung:  bin seit langjähriger pause erst seit diesem Jahr
                  wieder aktiv und steck voller enthusiasmus


----------



## frankp (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Möchte auch mitmachen:

Gewässer: etliche DAV Gewässer im Dahme Seengebiet, Dahme-Umflutkanal, Nottekanal, einige Tonseen (Löpten, Pätz)...

Zielfisch: Barsch, Hecht, an den Flüssen und Kanälen Waller

Ach ja, wann: Meist an den Wochenend-Abenden...


----------



## afreck2001 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

#h Ich versuche es auch mal und bewerbe mich für das Wobblerset.
Testen würde ich es in der Ems und im Rütenbrockkanal in Haren Vielleicht auch  noch in Norwegen und dem ein oder anderen See. Je nach dem wie oft ich  raus ans Wasser komme
Andreas :g


----------



## jerk08 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

HALLO;
so, ich versuche es auch wieder:
-Elbe und Alster + Kanäle, Kieler Außenförde, (TS Pöhl ) - dies sind so meine Gewässer wo ich am häufigsten angel. 
-Zeit: wenn es mein Job und meine Kinder "erlauben"!
- natürlich auf Räuber wie Hecht, Zander und Barsch

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## DerSimon (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!

Würde gerne die Wobbler Testen. Als Student fände ich das eine klasse Sache und die Zeit dazu habe ich auch ;-)
Wohne an der Holländischen Grenze und würde die Wobbler intensiv auf Zander und Hecht in der Maas testen.
Direkt hinter der Grenze gibt es bei uns einige herrvoragende Hechtseen in denen ich testen könnte.
Ausserdem gibt es direkt bei mir um die Ecke meinen Vereinssee in dem sich einige dicke Hechtdamen tummeln.
Leider konnte ich hier von den großen Exemplaren noch keine überlisten.
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit den neuen Wobblern.
Testen könnte ich das ganze ab Mitte Juli und würde mich sehr freuen diese Aufgabe übernehmen zu können.

Mit besten Grüßen und Petri Heil

Simon


----------



## mullet64 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Möchte auch gern testen.
Sie können bei uns im See ihre Fängigkeit unter Beweis stellen; hauptsächlich auf Hecht. Falls sich aber ein Großbarsch oder Zander verirrt, wäre ich auch nicht böse ...
Viele grüße
Mullet


----------



## Tigersclaw (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hi  Ich forder auch ma das glück raus und hoffe das wobblerset testen zu können.
wohne 20 m von nem großen Stausee entfernt , der bekannt fuer große hechte und vor allem auch Zander ist. Währe interessant zu erfahren, wie fängig die wobbler hier sind .

claw


----------



## jarik (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo! Würde auch gerne mitmachen und zwar an den berliner Seen und derren Umland. Mitmachen sollen Barsche, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen auf ca. 10g schwere Wobbler. Mal sehe n#q#:


----------



## FloSmo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo: In Schweden am Tolgasjön !
Wann: Jede freie Urlaubswoche bin ich dort !
Wie: Auf Hecht und Barsch natürlich !

Sehen sehr fängig aus .
Würde sie gerne mal Testen .
mfg Flo


----------



## Oinkoink (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

also nochmal probieren:
wär toll die wobbler testen zu können! hauptsächlich an der bigge auf hecht, barsch, zander, seeforelle!


----------



## Jessica (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Ich versuche es hier auch mal!

Also wenn auch ich eine Testerin sein könnte, würde ich die Wobbler am Rhein, am Vereinsgewässer und in ein paar weiteren Seen im Ausland testen. Am liebsten würde ich mein Glück mit den Wobblern auf Hecht versuchen.

Würde mich freuen.

Jessica


----------



## remobreit (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo...

Hier meine Bewerbung!
Ich würde die Wobbler gerne im *Schweriner See* testen...
Hier ist ein guter Hechtbestand, den ich gerne mit den Wobblern verkleinern möchte..
Weiterhin wäre ein Test auf Zander und Barsch in der *Elde* sehr interessant..

Gruß, remobreit


----------



## Christian_Zander (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Tag

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch alls eine mögliche Testperson für die Wobbler Bewerben ich werde sie überwiegen an der Bigge.- und listertahlsperre testen und zwar auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht, wenn es klapt dann auch auf die dort besetzten Seeforellen entweder vom Ufer aus oder auch beim Schleppen mit dem Boot.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moinsen!

Na dann versuch ich´s auch mal. Testgebiet ist ein 580ha 
großer Kiesbaggersee in den Niederlanden. Zielfische: Hecht,
Zander und Barsch eventuell auch Rapfen.

Gefischt wird vom Boot und vom Ufer.
Allen anderen Teilnehmern Petri Heil und viel Glück
Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## big-Z (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

hier meine offizielle Bewerbung für den Wobbler-Test |wavey:.

Einsatzgebiet: Rhein, Altrheinarme mit viel Holz und Flachwasserzonen, Seen

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht und Barsch


Gruss big-Z


----------



## oiseasy (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

...dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück..:g
ich würde die Teile in unseren bayerischen Vereinsgewässern (Seen mit 9ha, 6ha, 2ha Wasserfläche) und in der Laaber (ca. 20km) testen. Die Gewässer haben einen sehr guten Hecht, Waller und Zanderbestand. Außerdem geht es im September wieder nach Schweden (...mein jährliches Highlight:l) um kapitale Hechte zu überlisten. 
So, nun hoffen wir mal auf das Glück
Petri!!!


----------



## Ginnar1 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,

ich möchte die Teile ganz gern an den Harzer Talsperren ausprobieren. Desweiteren in verschiedenen schwedischen Regionen, die ich diesen Sommer bereise. Informativer Bericht im Anschluss kein Poblem.


----------



## Karpfen_Matze (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Morgen!
Ich würde die Wobbler am großen Bornhorster See (ca. 35 ha ) in Oldenburg testen. Ich habe dort ein Boot liegen und konnte auf andere Wobbler schon einige Erfolge erzielen. Der See hat einen sehr guten Raubfischbestand und mit dem Boot habe ich die Möglichkeit die besten Stellen des Sees zu befischen.
Ansonsten an alle ein dickes PERTI:m

Gruß Matze


----------



## StefanG (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

würde die wobbler gerne am Main testen, außerdem bin ich im August 2 Wochen in Schweden.

Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch, Zander

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## der-silvio (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

möchte ich auch testen

Wo: Greifswalder Bodden und Ryck (Greifswald)
Wann: so oft ich in der nächsten Zeit die Gelegenheit haben sollte
Was: Hecht, Zander, Barsch


----------



## jottweebee (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich auch.


----------



## avoelkl (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde die Wobbler gerna an unseren Vereinsgewässern (südlich von München) testen. Mehrere Weiher und 2 Altwasser. Schwer zu befischen aber guten Bestand an großen Raubfischen. Hecht, Zander und vereinzelt Waller.

Grüße Andi


----------



## Exiljenenser (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin,

würde die wobbler gern testen. Gewässer wären der Main zwischen Frankfurt und Seeligenstadt, sowie in Bälde der Kulkwitzer See Nähe Leipzig.

Gruß


----------



## bine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hier auch meine Bewerbung:
Angelgebiet Irrsee/Oberösterreich auf Hecht und Zander, sowie in unseren beiden bevorstehenden Angelurlauben in Italien und der Steiermarkl!!!


----------



## schadstoff (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mich dann mal "Einreih" bin ein sehr Aktiver Angler der meistens 3 mal die Woche zum Angeln geht Hauptzielfisch ist der Hecht und der Barsch und beangle die Gewässer in Leipzig und Leipziger Land.                                        
                                               HA

Parthe                                      13,00
Bagger Naturbad  Nordost              2,70
Hafenbecken-Lindenau                  9,40
Weiße Elster                              32,50
Saale-Leipzig-Kanal                     28,00

Das sind so meine Lieblingsgewässer und kann dort auch gute Fänge verbuchen.
Ich würde mich freuen den Wobbler testen zu dürfen und würde Natürlich einen Ausführlichen Testbericht verfassen.

Lg Schadstoff


----------



## geppert (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler gern mal in der Oder testen. Zielfisch wären Zander, Hecht, Rapfen und wenn's besonders gut läuft auch mal Wels. Die Fänge sind in den letzten Jahren zurück gegangen, aber vielleicht liegt's ja daran, dass die Fische meine Köder schon mit Namen kennen ...

Gruß


----------



## Balloener (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben.

Testen werde ich die Wobbler im Rhein zwischen Bonn und Köln.



Der Balloener


----------



## Klaus Hunter (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
also ich würde die Wobbler auf Barsch und Zander in der Donau um Regensburg testen und ein paar Tage im August am Eixendorfer Stausee, der auch noch Hecht, Waller und Forelle zu bieten hat. Volles Programm halt.
Petri Heil,

K.Hunter


----------



## Newbiecarp (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ich würde die wobbler ander saar und der blies ausprobieren 
auf hecht barsch und zander.


----------



## 3.2.1.ZANDER (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuch auch mein Glück.

WO: LAB See ca.40 ha, RMD Kanal.
bevorzugt auf Hecht 

mfg


----------



## vuel (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

würde den wobbler gerne am rhein testen,schreib auf jeden fall auch ein testbericht bei basel würde ich es auf zander und hecht brobieren gruss andi


----------



## Thomas73 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wenn ich gewinnen würde teste ich an Rhein,Lippe und an den Kanälen rund um Dortmund.


----------



## Finke20 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich wieder bewerben. Die Wobbler würde ich gerne in der Peene, im
Peenestrom und noch in einigen Gewässer ist Ostvorpommern testen. Meine Zielfische wären Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Rapfen. 

Gruß Torsten und Petri Heil


----------



## Fischakeenig (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

würde die Wobbler auch furchtbar gern mal testen.
Angle vorzugsweise am Main-Donau-Kanal sowie am Regnitzsee bei Forchheim, an der Regnitz und an verschiedenen Seen.
Zielfische bei mir sind hauptsächlich Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Waller und Seeforellen.
Vor allem würd ich gern mein Glück auf die sehr sehr scheuen Seeforellen im LAB-See (bei Buttenheim) mit diesen Wobblern versuchen.


Viele Grüße aus Oberfranken
Fischakeenig


----------



## bayerman (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
Vielleicht hab ich ja mal Glück!

Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Waller

Gewässer ist die Naab


Petri heil wünscht bayerman


----------



## Carp-Dragon (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich versuche es mal.
Würde die Köder in Bad Staffelstein (Ried und Mittelsee) und in der Saale Testen.
Wann: sobald die Köder eingetroffen sind
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch

MfG 
Martin Grosso


----------



## Johannes83 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Servus,

dann mach ma halt auch mit. Es lebe der Gruppenzwang.

Vereinsgewässer Rott in Niederbayern und Mertseestausee. Ersteres eher Hecht-lastig, im Zweiten tummeln sich eher Zander.


----------



## alphatier01 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

nuja versuch ma es mal!!!
werd ihn auf jeden fall auch bei uns am scmuttersee sowie an n etlichen anderen senn überwiegend auf hecht
testen wenns klappt!!!!

gruss


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Glaube nicht das die _Wobbler besser sein sollten als meine "Alten"|bigeyes


----------



## Hörnchen (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen, auch ich möchte mich um das Wobblerset bewerben. Wir haben im Verein 250ha Fischwasser, wo die Laichgewässer noch nicht eingerechnet sind. Würde gern und ausfühlich die Wobbler testen. Da ich Hausmann bin, komm ich so 2-3x die Woche ans Wasser. Wir haben Hecht , Zander, Barsch, Forellen, Huchen; usw.

Grüße Andy


----------



## Attila KS (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Anglerboardies,

ich bin zwar recht neu hier im Forum, aber ich lese hier sehr viel und gebe auch die ein oder andere Anregung.
Auch ich möchte mich hier mit bewerben um die sehr interessanten Wobbler zu testen.
und zwar in Kassel, An der Buga.

mfg und Petri Heil

Attila KS


----------



## Case (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Vielleicht bringt die hundertste Bewerbung Glück.?

Ich würde die Wobbler an Donau, Neckar und verschiedenen Baggerseen im Bereich der schwäbischen Alb testen. 

Case


----------



## LUKA$ (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde die Wobbler an Lippe, Nrw Kanälen auf dem Möhnesee sowie einigen vereinsgewässern einsetzen


----------



## nairolf (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ich würde die Wobbler auch mal gerne Testen.
Ich werde sie dann auf der Bigge und einigen Vereinsgewässern ausprobieren.
Zielfische wären dann: Hecht , Barsch , Zander , Forelle.


----------



## Schneggn (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

bewerbe mich auch.

Würde an der Hennetalsperre, Möhnetalsperre, Sorpetalsperre und am Diemelsee vom Ufer und vom Boot mit Echolot testen.
Ausführliche Testberichte würden folgen.

lieben Gruß!


----------



## Whissler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann schreib ich auch mal:

Gewässer: Sorpesee
bevorzugter Zielfisch: Barsch, Hecht, Forelle

Dann drück ich mir mal selber die Daumen!


----------



## Fischkoeppe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Da ich sehr gerne und viel Wobbler fische sehe ich den Vergleich zu Illex und Megabass als Herausforderung. Hatte auf beide Firmen gute Fische und würde mich in meinem wohl verdienten Jahresurlaub aufmachen um an der Oder die Freiwasserhechte und Waller zu jagen.

Wo: Oder und Altarme in Brandenburg
Wann: Ab sofort bis Mitte August


----------



## stefano89 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na ich würde sie auch liebend gerne mal Testen, und zwar an unsrem Vereinsgewässer. In der letzten Zeit fängt fast kein Köder mehr nen Hecht, Zander oder gar Barsch. Vielleicht ändert sich das mit den Biedron-Wobblern, was echt für sie sprechen würde...
Wann: na jetzt sofort, sobald möglich
Wo: Mohrmühlweiher Waldmohr/RLP
Zielfisch: Hauptsächlich Hecht

Gruss Stefano


----------



## blackeye (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

würde sie gern in meinen hausgewässern (dhk,lippe,see) testen und schöne fische mit fangen


----------



## knasterlolle (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bewerbe mich auch gerne:k;

Ich habe einen Vereinssee zur Verfügung,woe zu bestimmten Zeiten nichts mit normalen Woblern/Gummifischen  geht,dort würde ich dann die Biedron Wobbler gerne testen,Hecht,Zander, Barsch und Wels sind in dem See vertreten.Darüber hinaus hab ich 2 Vereinsteiche mit gutem Hechtbestand zur Verfügung und in ca einer halben Stunde bin ich am Neckar und am Rhein, also sehr gute Möglichkeiten, um die Wobbler an verschiedenen Gewässertypen zu testen.
Wann: An klaren/bisschen bewölkten Sommerabenden am See/Teich.
Nachmittags bis Abends am Rhein/Neckar.

Mein Wohnort ist Bad Schönborn.


----------



## perikles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

servus
wo?:an den uferkanten und freiwasser
welches gewässer?ammersee,bayern
wann?fast täglich schleppen,15 mal in monat auf dem see,mit einem boot
auf was?:auf sämtliche raubfische,vorallem barsch zander,hecht rapfen,seeforelle
siehe beitrag: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127692
 was wobbler schleppen angeht,kann ich wirklich sagen das ich ahnung habe,besitze ca. 80 stk verschiedenster hersteller,bomber,cotton cordell,smithwick,rapala,balzer,storm,predatek,lazy ike lures

also ich fang schon was,wenn der wobbler gut ist,
gruss aus münchen


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen. Nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen mit Gummifischen hatte ich zuletzt mit einem Wobbler Erfolg. Das wäre die Gelegenheit, mich endgültig zum Wobbler-Fan zu machen. Das Testrevier wäre der Rhein bei Mainz mit all seinen Raubfischen, am liebsten Hecht, Zander und Waller.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## kingandre88 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Woatteln-Hamm-Kanal,Lippe,Vereinssee
Wann:So oft wie möglich(1-3)mal die Woche 
Zielfische:Barsch,Hecht,Zander(speziell am Kanal)


----------



## welsman (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

#hich bin auch wieder dabei und hoffe das es diesmal klappt,ich hab bis jetzt immer mitgemacht.

Ich würde in den Poldern in Holland testen,Sechs-Seen-Platte,Duisburger Hafen..

Wann? von jetzt an bis zur schonzeit,ein paar mal im monat.

Zielfische:Hecht und Zander aber wenn was anderes am Haken hängt ist das auch nicht schlimm.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## profi-mirco (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich mal.
Angelgebiet Rhein und die Niers.
Zielfisch: Hecht und alles was noch dran geht.
Wann: So oft wie es geht.
Ein ausführlicher Testbericht würde selbstverständlich folgen.
Würde mich über ein Test Paket freuen.
Petri

Mirco


----------



## matthiast (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Ich würde die Wobbler gern in 
WO: der Hunte und im Vereinsteich bzw. Hartensbergsee testen.
WANN: 1-2 mal pro Woche
Zielfisch: Hecht und ggf. Zander o. Barsch

Gruß
Matthiast


----------



## Strykee (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

und hiermit auf ein Neues|rolleyes mann gibt ja nicht auf 

Ich würde die Wobbler gern in der Lippe / Ruhr / Fulda und Rhein sowie an den Kanälen in NRW testen.

meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch, Zander sowie Forellen und Rapfen aber auch die selten vorkommende raubende Barbe gehören dazu 

Würd mich über ein Testen der Wobbler sehr freuen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Also mit dem Dirty-Harry würde ich schon gerne mein Hausgewässer befischen....der Wobbler sieht Gut aus,wenn er unter Guter Führung ein Gutes Köderspiel garantiert,möchte ich dieses doch durch meinen Testbericht belegen.Also bewerbe ich mich hiermit!Zielfische für mich ganz klar:In erste Linie die dicken Barsche,gefolgt vom Hecht!!Was ich mit dem Dirty Harry noch alles ausdrillen könnte bleibt wohl erstmal noch eine frage.....erstmal =)


----------



## gsxrfahren (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ,

Allso bewerb ich mich auch noch mal .
Wo :  Donau  (Kehlheimer Strecke - fast 50km Gewässer von stark strömend bis stehend , alles dabei)
Wie oft :  1-2 mal die Woche
auf was : Hecht , Zander , Barsch , Waller


Mfg.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde natürlich auch gerne gewinnen.

Wobbler würden an der Lippe, Datteln-Hamm-Kanal, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal und ggf. Rhein und Ruhr zum Einsatz kommen.

Zielfisch Barsch, Hecht, Zander

Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## crocodile (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

bin auch wieder dabei: Zielfisch: Räuber, Ort: NRW, Niedersachsen, Schweden, Holland


----------



## der kleine Muck (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juli zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mein Glück versuchen. Vielleicht ist es ja interessant die Berichte eines Anfängers zu lesen, der unbeleckt an die Sache herangeht. Werde Ende September 2 Wochen auf Bornholm sein und dort sowohl von der Küste aus auf Mefo (vielleicht auch Dorsch) werfen, als auch in diversen kleineren Seen mein Glück auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander herausfordern.

Könnte interessant werden...

Gruß

Muck


----------

